# Pukers Puke it again



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since we have had threads here bemoaning my Vikes for losing with all kinds of emoticons.....now it's the Pukers turn

Pukers choke second week in a row. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Gotta find the dancing bananas...... :huh:

Guess these will have to do...... :bop: :splat: :drunk: :-D :rollin: :rollin: :bartime: :bartime: :beer: :thumb: :thumb: oke:

Going to be an interesting game next Monday night....With both offensive lines leaking like sieves.....will either QB survive the game????


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a banana:









And then there's this guy:









Or we could have a party:









Good game ehh?

huntin1


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

For being a retired teacher, you can't read for crap. I've told you before and I'll tell you again.......I'm not a Puker fan.

Why is it when I point out flaws with your queenies, your response is always negativity towards the Pukers? Doesn't bother me one bit, but it does say a lot about you. :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Evidently you seem to be the one who can't read......where did I say above that you were a Pukers fan.....I have said again and again that your team is a big secret.Sometimes this is just like school.I'm talking to the chairs here.In case you still don't get it.

I DID NOT SAY YOU WERE A PUKERS FAN.

In fact since every post you make here is a negative about someone else's team.....why should anyone here take you seriously???? uke: uke: uke:

huntin1.....I like the party guys. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Come on now Ken, Recurvenator doesn't know who his team is until after each Super Bowl. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Longshot said:


> Come on now Ken, Recurvenator doesn't know who his team is until after each Super Bowl. :rollin:


 :withstupid:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Pukers did puke today. With a score of 31-3, I think it was the queenies who did the puking. uke: uke: uke:


----------

